# Vai trò của Probiotics trong điều trị bệnh dị ứng



## linhnd (3/5/19)

Thuật ngữ probiotic từ tiếng Hy Lạp "pro bios" cho cuộc sống. Probiotics là các chủng vi khuẩn sống, với liều lượng thích hợp, có tác dụng có lợi đối với sức khỏe của vật chủ. Probiotic được sử dụng rộng rãi. Cho đến nay probiotic đã được sử dụng trong điều trị kháng sinh, viêm đường tiêu hóa (tiêu chảy và táo bón), để cải thiện khả năng miễn dịch. Như chúng tôi đã nhấn mạnh trong phần giới thiệu, probiotic cũng được sử dụng trong công tác phòng chống dị ứng.

Probiotic trong dị ứng thực phẩm Probiotics và bệnh dị ứng
Phương pháp ngày càng phổ biến và hiệu quả để đối phó với dị ứng thực phẩm là sử dụng probiotic. Ảnh hưởng của probiotic đối với cơ thể là ức chế phản ứng dị ứng và giảm các triệu chứng. Hiệu quả của chúng cũng áp dụng cho việc loại bỏ vi khuẩn gây bệnh và giảm tính thấm - niêm phong thành ruột. Nghiên cứu khoa học xác nhận rằng việc điều hòa thành phần hệ vi sinh đường ruột được coi là một yếu tố quan trọng trong điều trị dị ứng. Điều này đặc biệt quan trọng trong giai đoạn hình thành hệ vi sinh đường ruột, tức là trong hai năm đầu đời.

Nên chọn probiotic nào?
Khi chọn probiotic hãy chú ý đến các đặc điểm sau:
• Hiệu quả và an toàn sản phẩm được xác nhận bởi các thử nghiệm lâm sàng,
• Hoạt tính của probiotic mạnh mẽ,
• Đặc điểm kỹ thuật chính xác của chủng - xác định rõ thuộc loài, chi và chủng
• Hiệu quả của probiotic phụ thuộc vào chủng, không phải tất cả các chủng của một loài đều hoạt động giống nhau.

Khi nào và bao lâu để sử dụng probiotic?
Trong hai năm đầu đời của trẻ, hệ vi sinh đường ruột được hình thành. Trong thời gian này, hệ miễn dịch cũng học cách chịu đựng hầu hết các chất gây dị ứng. Do đó, probiotic nên được sử dụng càng sớm càng tốt. Sử dụng probiotic càng nhiều thì càng tốt bởi vì thành phần của hệ vi sinh vật thay đổi theo sự phát triển của trẻ và phụ thuộc vào chế độ ăn uống, lối sống, vị trí địa lý, sử dụng kháng sinh. Ở trẻ bị dị ứng thực phẩm và viêm da cơ địa (AD) kết quả tốt nhất thu được sau khi sử dụng probiotic hàng ngày trong thời gian ít nhất 3 tháng.

Nguồn: Probiotics và bệnh dị ứng


----------

